# DD-WRT and Transmission Configuration for Asus RT-N13U



## aksharatg (May 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I am trying to load DD-WRT firmware & install transmission on my Asus RT-N13U router.
Updating the DD-WRT firmware is quite straight forward. However installing the transmission client on the router is a bit difficult task.
I did a bit of googling and found few articles. But they are all quite old.

It would be of great help if you can help me with the steps for installing the latest transmission client on to my Asus RT-N13U router.

Thank you,

Regards,
Akshara


----------



## gcbeldar (May 8, 2013)

Hope Below link will help you

RT-N13-B1:Optware+Transmission


----------



## aksharatg (May 11, 2013)

Hi  _gcbeldar_,
Thank you very much for sharing such a wonderful article. It was really helpful. I am able to setup transmission on my router!!
Thanks a ton again.. 

Regards,
Akshara


----------



## TheMost (Aug 18, 2013)

Guys .. please help me .. beg you ..
I am being trying this for the past 2 days and i get this error ..
View attachment 11860
I tried editing the settings .. but every time the router boots the below settings come by default



Spoiler



{
    "alt-speed-down": 50, 
    "alt-speed-enabled": false, 
    "alt-speed-time-begin": 540, 
    "alt-speed-time-day": 127, 
    "alt-speed-time-enabled": false, 
    "alt-speed-time-end": 1020, 
    "alt-speed-up": 50, 
    "bind-address-ipv4": "0.0.0.0", 
    "bind-address-ipv6": "::", 
    "blocklist-enabled": false, 
    "blocklist-url": "*www.example.com/blocklist", 
    "cache-size-mb": 4, 
    "dht-enabled": true, 
    "download-dir": "/tmp/root/Downloads", 
    "download-limit": 100, 
    "download-limit-enabled": 1, 
    "download-queue-enabled": true, 
    "download-queue-size": 5, 
    "encryption": 1, 
    "idle-seeding-limit": 30, 
    "idle-seeding-limit-enabled": false, 
    "incomplete-dir": "/tmp/root/Downloads", 
    "incomplete-dir-enabled": false, 
    "lpd-enabled": false, 
    "max-peers-global": 35, 
    "message-level": 2, 
    "peer-congestion-algorithm": "", 
    "peer-limit-global": 240, 
    "peer-limit-per-torrent": 60, 
    "peer-port": 51413, 
    "peer-port-random-high": 65535, 
    "peer-port-random-low": 49152, 
    "peer-port-random-on-start": false, 
    "peer-socket-tos": "default", 
    "pex-enabled": true, 
    "port-forwarding-enabled": true, 
    "preallocation": 1, 
    "prefetch-enabled": 1, 
    "queue-stalled-enabled": true, 
    "queue-stalled-minutes": 30, 
    "ratio-limit": 2, 
    "ratio-limit-enabled": false, 
    "rename-partial-files": true, 
    "rpc-authentication-required": false, 
    "rpc-bind-address": "0.0.0.0", 
    "rpc-enabled": true, 
    "rpc-password": "{6c5aa266e559d548a9aa4e9cde3775ced6efd9fbfNFVn3mK", 
    "rpc-port": 9091, 
    "rpc-url": "/transmission/", 
    "rpc-username": "", 
    "rpc-whitelist": "127.0.0.1", 
    "rpc-whitelist-enabled": true, 
    "scrape-paused-torrents-enabled": true, 
    "script-torrent-done-enabled": false, 
    "script-torrent-done-filename": "", 
    "seed-queue-enabled": false, 
    "seed-queue-size": 10, 
    "speed-limit-down": 100, 
    "speed-limit-down-enabled": false, 
    "speed-limit-up": 100, 
    "speed-limit-up-enabled": false, 
    "start-added-torrents": true, 
    "trash-original-torrent-files": false, 
    "umask": 18, 
    "upload-limit": 200, 
    "upload-limit-enabled": 1, 
    "upload-slots-per-torrent": 14, 
    "utp-enabled": true
}


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 18, 2013)

Post your startup-config  /startup script


On putty /telnet you enter this command

"killall transmission-daemon"

Now edit 

"rpc-whitelist-enabled": true,        <--- edit it to false 
also 

"download-dir": "/tmp/root/Downloads",   <--to correct path




Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/165605-need-adsl-router-bsnl-connection-pref-dd-wrt.html


----------



## TheMost (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you so much...:thumbup:
As soon as i reach home .. I will try and let you know..

So kind of you.Thanks. 

Thank You so much ....You are my savior !

I spent all my study time figuring this out and bunked my exam ...
Thank You so much .. Now i can access transmission interface !! 

just a minor problem - I cannot access the contents through the network

Here is my settings 

View attachment 11867
*s21.postimg.org/jdg994esn/NAS.jpg

_Apart from topic:_

Also i am planning to buy a Hard disk about 200GB solely for Downloading Purposes - connected to N13U B1.
Are there any serious consequences if i run the machine 24X7 ? Any sure damage to Disk or router ?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Thank you so much...:thumbup:
> As soon as i reach home .. I will try and let you know..
> 
> So kind of you.Thanks.
> ...




*just a minor problem - I cannot access the contents through the network*


Solution 
1) OPen my computer properties and check what is your Workgroup Name

Default is = WORKGROUP  -update dd-wrt accordingly


Next /opt is not the partition you need to mount,  mount /mnt


once you done both 

from windows

Window key+R ( to open run prompt)    type //AsusRouter 

/mnt partition will open




ALSO you are running very old version of DD-WRT

try DD-WRT v24-sp2 (05/27/13) std
(SVN revision 21676) and reconfig DD-WRT


----------



## TheMost (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank You so much for such an well written Guide.

Now I can view that under networks .. Thank You so much !


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 20, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Thank You so much for such an well written Guide.
> 
> Now I can view that under networks .. Thank You so much !




Now when you have time configure DDNS and remotely access Transmission from Internet

welcome to DDWRT family


----------



## TheMost (Aug 20, 2013)

Brother if i mount it in /mnt , then transmission stops working 
But if i mount opt then i can access under networks and also i can get transmission working .. 

But however after running the client for about 2hours continuously , then transmission stops working and i get this error ... Attached pic..

Why this suddenly stops working ? Any idea ? What should i do ?

This is the guide i followed.

*klseet.com/index.php/asus-ddwrt/rt-n13u-b1-ralink/rt-n13-b1optwaretransmission

I am also planning to upgrade the firmware as suggested by you.
Please link me to a guide which you recommended


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry for hijacking this thread but my query is related to Asus RT-N13U B1 only. 
There are a lot of third-party firmwares available which support NTFS/FAT32 and SWAP.  Does official DD-WRT firmware support NTFS/FAT32 file-systems by default? Is it possible to plug-in any FAT32 formatted USB stick/drive and use it as storage location for Transmission.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 20, 2013)

Didnt test Latest edition but 1 edition before latest doesnt support Swap and many previous versions , But i find no issue


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 21, 2013)

What about NTFS/FAT32 filesystems? Does DD-WRT official firmware support those out of box or we have to download fuse and other packages on every restart?


----------



## TheMost (Aug 21, 2013)

How to revert from dd wrt to stock firmware ?
Honestly i couldn't make it ..


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 22, 2013)

You can use  Asus Recover utility  , are you going back to stock cause you was unable to properly configure ?


----------



## TheMost (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes Sir and also i am facing frequent disconnection per every 10 mins ...

I have a TP link modem and at the time of Disconnection the 
ADSL LED - Stable
LAN   LED - Blinking 

after some 2 minutes i am able to access the internet .. also the Wifi symbol on PC shows this exclamatory mark 
View attachment 11921
A related post here [refer " ALT " post]
I don't know whether this is a DD WRT issue or bsnl issue.But before i flashed dd wrt it was fine.
That is why i want to try flashing the stock Firmware .

Yes i have also attempted to Flash the stock by ASUS Firmware resue utility - But it says it cant find the device and it is not on recovery mode 

This is what i Did 
-unplugged the modem ( only connecting wifi power cable and LAN cable for Router to PC )
-pressed restore button for 30 sec when router was on and continued it for another 30 sec while removing power cable and then putting the cable back while not taking hand from restore button and pressing it for another 30 seconds .. ( by doing this i get the power button blink at slower frequency - I guess i entered the recovery mode in router )
- But i cant connect via Firmware recovery utility 

Should i also change some LAN settings in PC ??
below is my router setup
*s12.postimg.org/w6vzda599/settings.jpg

*UPDATE :* I successfully have restored the ASUS firmware after great struggle by God's grace .It is smooth till now .. Will let you know after working with it


----------



## TheMost (Aug 26, 2013)

UPDATE (26-8-13)

It is not a dd-wrt issue ... Facing same problem even after stock FW


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 26, 2013)

TheMost said:


> UPDATE (26-8-13)
> 
> It is not a dd-wrt issue ... Facing same problem even after stock FW



RMA it

kARTechnologyForum member also had similar incident , He did flipkart replacement and no issues with replacement


----------



## TheMost (Aug 26, 2013)

That is 3 years old 



Rajesh345 said:


> RMA it
> 
> kARTechnologyForum member also had similar incident , He did flipkart replacement and no issues with replacement



BSNL people just came in the evening and solved it.Some wire connection problem in their side it seems .. Now working fine for the past 4 hours .

I would really appreciate if you could link me to a good thread showing how to install transmission on DD WRT ..
I would like to try transmission again .

If you could get some spare time , please do the process for me through Team viewer


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 27, 2013)

Asus RT-N13U B1 - DD-wrt thread | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum

Today Evenining,after 8PM time i will be online , can assist you remotely


In mean time you

1) Partition HDD to two partitions 1 Primary 1GB ext3  & 2nd Remaning SPace ext3

2) If you need remote access 

Create a Account Here

3) Download (SVN revision 21676) ftp://www.dd-wrt.com/others/eko/BrainSlayer-V24-preSP2/2013/05-27-2013-r21676/asus-rtn13ub1/

to your desktop


----------



## TheMost (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you so much 

1) Done !
2) create an account here ? You mean Techenclave ?
3) I have the same firmware with transmission installed - but getting that transmission crash.

So you want me restore to stock ASUS or factory reset dd-wrt or leave it that way itself ?


----------



## TheMost (Aug 27, 2013)

This error in transmission


----------



## TheMost (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for helping me out rajesh ...
Now transmission is working alright...
I am so happy..

I have plugged 15GB storage ..
If i remove that and plug an 32GB drive then i have to do the configuration again ?:screwy:


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 28, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Thank you so much for helping me out rajesh ...
> Now transmission is working alright...
> I am so happy..
> 
> ...



Yes since /opt partition is in your old 15GB Drive


----------



## TheMost (Aug 30, 2013)

I cant just copy and paste ? 

Still getting this error ..

Fed UP !

View attachment 11987


----------



## vicedens2002 (Sep 5, 2013)

This is for the B1 version:
for those who are having problems with ddwrt or wanting a alternative. There is a improved version of the stock firmware which includes transmission and DLNA and a 3 usb devices can be connected but don't know how to use it.
*sites.google.com/site/rtn13u/home
am using the 9.2.5.2 version
View attachment 12045View attachment 12046


----------



## TheMost (Sep 5, 2013)

^ looks great .. transmission is pre loaded ?


----------



## vicedens2002 (Sep 5, 2013)

TheMost said:


> ^ looks great .. transmission is pre loaded ?



Yea... But make sure you put the copy the apps folder to USB device


----------



## TheMost (Sep 14, 2013)

I have successfully made transmission work all time without crashing..
    The problem was with my transcend 16GB pendrive ...
    It automatically sleeps or something like that..somehow i noticed that ..
    Then i configured Transmission on my micro sd and now it is fine .. smooth without any problem ...

    However i find this really annoying
    After a torrent finishes Downloading and when i recheck with utorrent or other clients ... torrent is 99.8% complete..
    Yes some pieces are incomplete ... Even after verifying with router's transmission interface..
    Does every people experience this ? All your torrents are 99.8% complete ??


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 14, 2013)

TheMost said:


> I have successfully made transmission work all time without crashing..
> The problem was with my transcend 16GB pendrive ...
> It automatically sleeps or something like that..somehow i noticed that ..
> Then i configured Transmission on my micro sd and now it is fine .. smooth without any problem ...
> ...




No i didnt check downloaded torrent with other torrent clients, but most of the linux iso and other files i downloaded plays and iso works without issue


----------



## TheMost (Sep 14, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> No i didnt check downloaded torrent with other torrent clients, but most of the linux iso and other files i downloaded plays and iso works without issue



My bad


----------



## TheMost (Feb 14, 2014)

Can i hook up an Seagate 160GB hard drive (internal) via an USB port to the router ?

Will it need extra power ?


----------

